# DNP and medications



## Texan69 (Jul 22, 2019)

My girl and I had a friend of ours reach out to us for some assistance in a question regarding DNP and a medication she is on. She did her research and could not find the answer, I looked into it and could not find it. The question is that friend is taking a diuretic (Spironolactone ) however she takes it for blood pressure not fluid retention. her concern was taking a low dose DNP cycle along with that medication. I told her prolly not a good idea as DNP already dehydrates you but wasn’t sure so I told her I’d help her find the answer and I could not. The only reason I would assume she possibly could still take DNP on it is because it’s for blood pressure not fluid retention not sure if that’s a factor. Either way I told her to do more research before she begins any DNP but told her I’d reach out to y’all on her behalf since I could
not find the answer out. But either way if she takes it I told her she needs to keep the dose lower 100-200mg and duration short and that she needs to focus on hydration more so than the user not on a diuretic. My advice to her was see if she’s able to stop that medication while on her DNP run. Not sure how out of control her blood pressure is though. She is not super heavy 5’7 155 and in her mid 20’s. Personally I told her not to take it as she really only has about 10 pounds to loose and has a lot of improve on with her lifestyle so that 10 would come off fairly easily. But I know she’s persistent and she’s a good friend of my girls so I’m doing what I can to help and make it as safe for her as possible. Any input welcome.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 22, 2019)

DNP tends to be harder on women than it is on men.

Some primary concerns here (most of this is theoretical):

1.) DNP can lead to both potassium and phosphate accumulation in the kidneys. Spironolactone is technically potassium-sparing, but could lead to an increased risk of phosphate accumulation when paired with DNP. Furthermore, there's a chance that DNP+Spiro could lead to hyperkalemia, which is a serious condition

2.) DNP has been shown to have some positive effects on already damaged livers, but also changes the way that the liver operates. This could cause issues in tandem with spironolactone due to the fact that spiro does exert some load on renal function.

3.) DNP can lead to metabolic acidosis which is exacerbated by spironolactone.

4.) Both DNP and spironolactone can lead to neutropenia (a white blood cell-related condition) and the combination could lead to an increased risk.

I'm sure that there are other potential interactions, but the above is already pretty concerning. I'd honestly recommend that this woman not take DNP.


----------



## Texan69 (Jul 22, 2019)

TODAY said:


> DNP tends to be harder on women than it is on men.
> 
> Some primary concerns here (most of this is theoretical):
> 
> ...



awesome knowledge, thank you for the input really appreciate it. That is really concerning. Is the risk there even at a 10 day cycle at 100mg? I’m sure there’s prolly no answer to this.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/25998-First-DNP-Cycle-Low-Dose-Log


----------



## TODAY (Jul 22, 2019)

I honestly think that DNP CAN be used safely if done in moderation and with extreme care, but it seems as though women in general are at a higher risk of potentially serious side effects. Couple that with her current medications and you've got a pretty high-risk scenario at hand. As such, a 10-day cycle is unlikely to kill her, but is it really worth the risk?


----------



## TODAY (Jul 22, 2019)

Also, I am 100% NOT A DOCTOR, nor do I have a ton of experience taking DNP myself. Maybe some more experienced members could chime in?


----------



## Texan69 (Jul 22, 2019)

TODAY said:


> I honestly think that DNP CAN be used safely if done in moderation and with extreme care, but it seems as though women in general are at a higher risk of potentially serious side effects. Couple that with her current medications and you've got a pretty high-risk scenario at hand. As such, a 10-day cycle is unlikely to kill her, but is it really worth the risk?



I agree, thanks again for you input I just let her know. I told her the same you prolly won’t die but a high chance at a trip to the er and feeling pretty nasty for a bit. Not worth it to me the bills or the shitty feeling especially when you can just adjust some lifestyle changes in her case be pretty easy she already has a cute figure but was a little bit she gained and wants to loose. But I’m not one to tell someone what to do as I’ve chosen to do some things in my life that had risk so I get it but st the end of the day want her to be safe.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 22, 2019)

TODAY said:


> DNP tends to be harder on women than it is on men.
> 
> Some primary concerns here (most of this is theoretical):
> 
> ...



excellent information Today. I think that answers a really good input to Texans question and brings some really good input to it. Do you have any info on #2? Interested for self
2.) DNP has been shown to have some positive effects on already damaged livers, but also changes the way that the liver operates - any studies, etc on repairing?


----------



## TODAY (Jul 22, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> excellent information Today. I think that answers a really good input to Texans question and brings some really good input to it. Do you have any info on #2? Interested for self
> 2.) DNP has been shown to have some positive effects on already damaged livers, but also changes the way that the liver operates - any studies, etc on repairing?


This study used some DNP analogues, but also mentions the beneftis of crystalline DNP on hepatic function: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4104686/

An article referencing rat studies: https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2015/02/banned-weight-loss-drug-could-combat-liver-disease-diabetes

From a mouse study: https://peerj.com/preprints/1229.pdf

An ancient (1950s) study on DNP's impact on renal function in dogs: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1759913/?page=2


----------



## TODAY (Jul 22, 2019)

Ultimately, we do not yet understand some of the ways in which DNP alters DNA transcription, but it certainly appears as though it can have potentially permanent effects on metabolic functions.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 22, 2019)

Thanks Today.

yeah I was familiar with the studies with Yale U on the type 2 diabetes portion and looking into long extended release. Found this fascinating when I 1st looking into DNP as a type 1 diabetic. Hadn’t seen much evolve with it since then but had a feeling that might slow from there. I can def see the benefits of it while running a DNP cycle on my blood sugar, it does help with the uptake and the lower blood sugars...I think I mentioned it before in prior posts about how it created a roller coaster effect (obviously different than what the study was for).

was as interested in the liver damage portion tho based on current conditions for myself. Seems to be more based inline with the above scenarios more so but interested to keep myself digging into that.


----------



## Beti ona (Aug 4, 2019)

TODAY said:


> 3.) DNP can lead to metabolic acidosis which is exacerbated by spironolactone.4.) Both DNP and spironolactone can lead to neutropenia (a white blood cell-related condition) and the combination could lead to an increased risk.


Mmhmhm, that is not common episodes if used wisely, but certainly, DNP + diuretics is a NO.


----------



## Colin (Aug 12, 2019)

DNP is fantastic. 
But I would only recommend to persons who need to lose weight at all cost, only if lifestyle, calories and diet are on spot. 
Otherwise it’s just a nightmare followed by a weight rebound. 
You friend in the mid 20’ with 10 pounds to lose has so many better options.


----------



## Trump (Aug 12, 2019)

Weight rebound can be avoided with life style changes. Same with any weight loss you got back to eating at the buffet every day your going to be a fat **** again. Change life style first use dnp to assist then stay with your lifestyle changes after your done and you won’t rebound 



Colin said:


> DNP is fantastic.
> But I would only recommend to persons who need to lose weight at all cost, only if lifestyle, calories and diet are on spot.
> Otherwise it’s just a nightmare followed by a weight rebound.
> You friend in the mid 20’ with 10 pounds to lose has so many better options.


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 12, 2019)

Trump said:


> Weight rebound can be avoided with life style changes. Same with any weight loss you got back to eating at the buffet every day your going to be a fat **** again. Change life style first use dnp to assist then stay with your lifestyle changes after your done and you won’t rebound



Perfect response, plain and simple. There is no use to use something like DNP solely to just drop the weight. The rebound can be avoided, obviously you;ll  likely gain a little back, but if you go back to the way you were, you're just going to return. Same as the classic "yo-yo" dieting terminology. Prior one I dropped the pounds and got the hunger midnight cravings and ended up getting hooked on PB... yeah cant look at PB the same now.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 16, 2019)

Didn’t Someone post a study how DNP can possibly
permanently affect the metabolism in a positive way or am I just imagining that?


----------



## Trump (Aug 16, 2019)

Think I posted the question while back, think it was proved to be garbage



Texan69 said:


> Didn’t Someone post a study how DNP can possibly
> permanently affect the metabolism in a positive way or am I just imagining that?


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 19, 2019)

Trump said:


> Think I posted the question while back, think it was proved to be garbage



I wish there was more concrete studies on DNP


----------



## Trump (Aug 19, 2019)

Doubt you will see one Any time soon, we should all do one on here.



Texan69 said:


> I wish there was more concrete studies on DNP


----------

